# Cat 226b



## Sierrabarry (Dec 16, 2006)

There is a local guy selling a CAT 226B skid loader. I only need something to stack snow with at this point. How do these smaller skid loaders handle the snow? Would I ever be able to put an 8' pusher on this machine or is it too small?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't think you would push an 8'er very well.


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

i think u would be unhappy with a 226 to stack snow with....


----------



## Sierrabarry (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks guys! I found a Bobcat 873 for sale that I am going to take look at. I'm actually a New Holland guy but I can't find any good deals on one. There is a L190 for sale that I was interested in until he mentioned it had 7,500 hours on it.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

You will be fine running a 226. I have one it plows great i run a blizzard 810ss with no problems. I had a 8' pusher on it but i found it did not stack very well due to the fact pusher was so close to the machine. Just remember it almost weights as much as a truck mine is 6800 with the plow.


----------

